# Eyesight failing me



## Johnny_T (May 29, 2004)

Hello,
I have always had great eyesight until about the last 5 years it has started to decline rapidly. I have a lot of problems with motion sickness (even watching movies) and don't like the thought of having my eyes dilated, so I haven't had my eyes checked for many years. I need to go, I need glasses. I have typical older person eyesight now, can't read small text and can't see things far away.

What do they prescribe for such a thing? I assume bifocals. Can you ride in bifocals? Can I get a second pair of glasses for riding that just help seeing further ahead? I love very technical mountain biking and have been slowed down recently by how bad my eyesight is. 

Any tips of what I should ask for when I go to the doctor would be appreciated.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Bifocals hurt my ability to do sports and move fast more than I realized but are vital for my work. At around age 54 I forced learning how to do contacts and wear single vision contacts for sports as well as single vision or correction sunglasses.

The benefit of the distance only and astigmatism contacts is I can have sports glasses with clear, dark and rose lenses as well as do better with a snorkel or dive mask.

Some I know are not has hurt or set back with the multi-focal lenses.

My other tip is don't waste money. I found the contractors at COSTCO optical do a very good job, the COSTCO does a very good job, and a trip there has saved a lot of money each time.

Good luck.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

use contacts

yes you can ride in bifocals [but I cannot ride in glasses one inch as
the glasses wiggle and I cannot get over it]. I know others who are championship
winning racers who use glasses exclusively. so...whatever fits you...

any tips ? check eyes once a year and keep updated with glasses or contact prescriptions


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

bitflogger said:


> Bifocals hurt my ability to do sports and move fast more than I realized but are vital for my work. At around age 54 I forced learning how to do contacts and wear single vision contacts for sports as well as single vision or correction sunglasses.
> 
> The benefit of the distance only and astigmatism contacts is I can have sports glasses with clear, dark and rose lenses as well as do better with a snorkel or dive mask.
> 
> ...


I recommend eye dilation once a year minimum because if and when you have a problem in the back of the eye most chances it can be corrected easily with lasers


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

After wearing contacts for 40 years including bifocal contacts for 5 years, I've recently switched to progressive bifocal glasses. I worried about how those would work with wrap around style riding glasses but after ordering a pair of WileX glasses with transition lenses and progressive bifocals I see no disadvantage whatsoever compared to contacts...... except with rain and mud. You can't just take off your glasses when they get all foggy and mud splattered in wet conditions. 

Everyone's different though. If you get motion sickness easily this solution may not be for you. Try contacts if you can, if not, the least "swimmy" lenses would be single vision distance in a relatively flat (not wrapped) lens.

And yes, go get your eyes checked. I see people in my office all the time that are going blind from things that could've been prevented had they just had annual eye exams.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I imagine...if only now you are needing glasses they will be
very mellow spherical and cylindrical correction and won't cause
much 'swimmy' but then again, 'any' new pair takes a few days to fully
adjust to....


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Progressives. And expect it to take 10 days to get used to them.


----------



## Johnny_T (May 29, 2004)

MSU Alum said:


> Progressives. And expect it to take 10 days to get used to them.


That sounds like a miserable 10 days. I am a bit nauseous just thinking about it.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

+1 on progressives, though depending on you vision they may take longer to get used to or may not work as well for you.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

If you're eyesight has suddenly changed you need to get an exam ASAP. It could just be old age but you could have a serious issue that may be treatable if you catch it early. Don't wait for advice and experiences here-see an eye doctor and see one now.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Tip: go to a professional and ask him/her what you just asked on the forum. They are better equipped to answer your questions than random folks on the internet. 

Also, take care of your eyes. You only get 2 and there are no replacements. So if you are worried about your vision get it checked.


----------



## Johnny_T (May 29, 2004)

SteveF said:


> If you're eyesight has suddenly changed you need to get an exam ASAP. It could just be old age but you could have a serious issue that may be treatable if you catch it early. Don't wait for advice and experiences here-see an eye doctor and see one now.


It hasn't been a sudden change. I think it started at about age 45 and I am about to turn 52. It has been slowly getting worse, I still see pretty well compared to most people but starting to impact me some. I am going next week to see a professional.


----------



## Johnny_T (May 29, 2004)

MtbRN said:


> Tip: go to a professional and ask him/her what you just asked on the forum. They are better equipped to answer your questions than random folks on the internet.
> 
> Also, take care of your eyes. You only get 2 and there are no replacements. So if you are worried about your vision get it checked.


I am going to a professional, I just wanted the insight of other mountain bikers to see what works for them. So often you tell somebody you like to mountain bike and they envision riding through a park on a bike path and provide advice accordingly. Thanks for taking the time to weigh in.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Johnny_T said:


> It hasn't been a sudden change. I think it started at about age 45 and I am about to turn 52. It has been slowly getting worse, I still see pretty well compared to most people but starting to impact me some. I am going next week to see a professional.


Good luck!


----------



## GeoDon (Jul 10, 2017)

Johnny_T said:


> Hello,
> I have always had great eyesight until about the last 5 years it has started to decline rapidly. I have a lot of problems with motion sickness (even watching movies) and don't like the thought of having my eyes dilated, so I haven't had my eyes checked for many years. I need to go, I need glasses. I have typical older person eyesight now, can't read small text and can't see things far away.
> 
> What do they prescribe for such a thing? I assume bifocals. Can you ride in bifocals? Can I get a second pair of glasses for riding that just help seeing further ahead? I love very technical mountain biking and have been slowed down recently by how bad my eyesight is.
> ...


So I have gone through the process of getting prescription transition glasses (not bifocal) including Rudy Project prescription sunglasses and learned the hard way multifocal contacts are the only way to go for me.

The transition glasses are better than bifocal for me but I still had a problem with varying degrees of magnification when riding.

Multifocal contacts work best for riding but you must wear sunglasses or clear glasses when riding to keep them from drying out like on speedy descents.

But everybody has their own preference.


----------



## GeoDon (Jul 10, 2017)

Johnny_T said:


> It hasn't been a sudden change. I think it started at about age 45 and I am about to turn 52. It has been slowly getting worse, I still see pretty well compared to most people but starting to impact me some. I am going next week to see a professional.


Sounds just like me!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Would you guys mind typing bigger?

Thanks.


My eyes are fine for riding, but I really need to see about getting some reading glasses, 53 and have never had any but it's been getting really hard to read. I subscribe to Bicycling magazine and pretty much can't read some of it due to the lack of contrast they have in some of their typesetting.


----------



## avmech (Mar 2, 2014)

Using bifocals with no issues. Have prescription sunglasses that are bifocal too. 

Hit the eye doctor, could be macular degeneration, start of cataracts, simple old age, etc............this from a 61 year old geezer (or gasser.......LOL)


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Progressive sunglasses have been great for me. Initially I just used readers when my eyes started to go at about 45.
But no good for outdoor pursuits. You need to wear sunglasses and carry your readers as well to read stuff like GPS etc.
A cheap option is bifocal safety sunglasses, that have a small reading section in the bottom of the lense, with no script in the rest of the lense. Ok if your long vision is not too bad. Uvex make some decent looking cost effective examples.
I got some Rudy progressive lenses made up a few years back and they have been great. I would recommend getting Amber/ brown lenses that actually make things look brighter whilst still block 100% of UV etc. Better in low light conditions etc.
I found well made progressive lenses rarely take long to adjust to, if at all. Poorly made ones, will never be right. I had a few bad experiences try to cut costs.
I also have clear progressives I use all the time. I barely need a long script, but with progressives I can just put them on and forget them. No need to be taking reading glasses off and on all the time. You invariably end up forgetting or damaging them. Or you end up peering over them like an old foogy to talk to people etc.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have worn progressive len glasses for many years now and about 6 years ago I finally spent the money on quality Maui Jim sunglasses with progressive lens. I absolutely love them while riding, golfing, etc. I forget that I even have them on. Lots of money but I would do it again if I lost them.

Looking into a cheaper pair of clear "sunglasses" (sport type frame) with progressive lens for night riding. The season is coming quickly :thumbsup:


----------



## GeoDon (Jul 10, 2017)

GeoDon said:


> So I have gone through the process of getting prescription* progressive *glasses (not bifocal) including Rudy Project prescription sunglasses and learned the hard way multifocal contacts are the only way to go for me.
> 
> The *progressive* glasses are better than bifocal for me but I still had a problem with varying degrees of magnification when riding.
> 
> ...


I screwed up, my glasses are progressive, not transition.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I have Type 2 Diabetes, and it has been playing havoc with my eyes. I have it way more under control now, and have been seeing a doctor, and that has helped.

I have blended tri-focals, and they do not effect my riding at all, except when I get into real techy terrain and they bounce around. Most of the time, I don't ride with them tho because my far sight is still fine. I honestly never wear darkened lenses (sunglasses) in the woods b/c the broken up light between the trees and shadows caused by that get magnified if I have darker lenses on.

Like the OP, I was terrified of the eye doctor and anything having to do with my eyes until the diabetes came on...then I didn't have a choice. I am better with going to the ophthalmologist now, but am getting better. My recent procedure involved getting injections in my eye...which was the most terrifying thing I could ever think about previous to it. It still sux, but I am used to it now, and he is real good about the whole thing.

Just a reminder to also make sure you do not have diabetes. It might be part of the reason your sight is changing quickly


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> My recent procedure involved getting injections in my eye...


ok, this goes into the phobias thread.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I have bifocal for any task. I have 2nd glasses for bike ride. I use a safety frame for bike glasses. It is much cheaper than my bifocal.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Eue exams*



Johnny_T said:


> Hello,
> I have always had great eyesight until about the last 5 years it has started to decline rapidly. I have a lot of problems with motion sickness (even watching movies) and don't like the thought of having my eyes dilated, so I haven't had my eyes checked for many years. I need to go, I need glasses. I have typical older person eyesight now, can't read small text and can't see things far away.
> 
> What do they prescribe for such a thing? I assume bifocals. Can you ride in bifocals? Can I get a second pair of glasses for riding that just help seeing further ahead? I love very technical mountain biking and have been slowed down recently by how bad my eyesight is.
> ...


I would urge all to have their eyes examined even if you hate dilation. My father-in-law has nearly lost vision in one eye due to undiagnosed glaucoma, and my sister-in-law, (his daughter) also has issues that could have been avoided with regular eye exams. I forced my wife to go for an exam, and thankfully all is well. However, as we get older it is more important to do these things. In the case of my father-in-law, and sister-in-law, it is very painful to know that their vision problems could have been avoided by routine exams.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

FWIW: Dilation is just about always optional. It assists the examiner in viewing the retina and checking the lens for cataracts, so it's a good idea to have it done, though most all problems can be diagnosed without it. I don't know about nowadays, but it used to be that in some states optometrist were not permitted to do dilation, only ophthalmologists. I just got examined with dilation yesterday and the effects wore off after about 4 hrs.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

My first glasses were progressive bifocals 18 years ago. It only took a couple days to get used to, except for going down stairs. That took weeks & I didn't get really comfortable doing it for a few years. 

For the first 14 years or so, I never wore bifocals while playing sports - not throwing balls or frisbees; not riding bikes, kayaking, or running. But then I had a mechanical while riding & couldn't see to fix it - had to rely on a riding buddy. Then I started riding with bifocals & had no problem adjusting. Seems the adjustment my eyes made to just walking with them the previous 14 years prepared me for riding. 

I've been wearing photochromic bifocals with dark rims for a few years, but this year I decided to get rimless without the photochromic. I still wear the photochromics with rims when riding, but one day I forgot to put them on before heading out to the trail. I suddenly realized I couldn't judge distance of objects & obstacles on the ground while moving fast. I had to slow down a lot to navigate some very familiar singletrack. The next ride I went back to rims & could ride at full speed. 

I've experimented a bit with rimmed & rimless bifocals since then. Apparently the rims help my brain differentiate objects seen through the lens from those seen around them at high speed.

Eyes, brains, & progressive bifocals are all amazing contraptions & can learn to do wonderful things together. I encourage you to get the glasses, but don't be afraid to experiment & tweak them for your own specific needs. And be patient with your brain's visual processing ability. It will catch on, but you need to give it time. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoDon (Jul 10, 2017)

burtronix said:


> My first glasses were progressive bifocals 18 years ago. It only took a couple days to get used to, except for going down stairs. That took weeks & I didn't get really comfortable doing it for a few years.
> 
> For the first 14 years or so, I never wore bifocals while playing sports - not throwing balls or frisbees; not riding bikes, kayaking, or running. But then I had a mechanical while riding & couldn't see to fix it - had to rely on a riding buddy. Then I started riding with bifocals & had no problem adjusting. Seems the adjustment my eyes made to just walking with them the previous 14 years prepared me for riding.
> 
> ...


Good Stuff!

Did you know your eyes are the most forward part of your brain?

And it is very much a learning curve and I agree my progressive glasses threw me of too when going downstairs. Still does to this day

But IMO nothing will be better than my multi focal contacts. I use them for 80% of what I do.

But I still wear my progressives at night, when I need to do super small detailed work or MIG welding. Just easier on the eyes.

But Mountain biking? Contacts all the way.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Johnny_T said:


> That sounds like a miserable 10 days. I am a bit nauseous just thinking about it.


It's different for each individual. I got progressive lenses years ago and got used to them the same day. Others can't get used to them at all, ever. I go to an eye clinic that offers a money back guarantee; recommend doing so.
=sParty


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Sparticus said:


> It's different for each individual. I got progressive lenses years ago and got used to them the same day. Others can't get used to them at all, ever. I go to an eye clinic that offers a money back guarantee; recommend doing so.
> =sParty


Agreed. I have had some dud progressive glasses made, trying to do it on the cheap. Good, well made glasses I can adjust to in a day or almost instantly. The bad ones basically never, even with adjustments and changes etc.


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

Getting old sucks, my eyes are shot from staring at a computer screen 12 hours a day for the last 12 years, good info on here.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

My far sight is ok but medium blurs a bit and short is no bueno, can't read or see anything close without glasses. Working on the bike trailside is a big deal because I can't see. Use glasses at work and at home but not when I go out to play.

Every time I go out have to carry glasses or I'm at the mercy of someone reading the menu for me, that sucks.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

DiRt DeViL said:


> My far sight is ok but medium blurs a bit and short is no bueno, can't read or see anything close without glasses. Working on the bike trailside is a big deal because I can't see. Use glasses at work and at home but not when I go out to play.
> 
> Every time I go out have to carry glasses or I'm at the mercy of someone reading the menu for me, that sucks.


Don't fight it, get your self down to the eye doc and get some progressive glasses made up. Pair of shades for the trail and a clear pair for daily use


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Johnny_T said:


> Hello,
> I have always had great eyesight until about the last 5 years it has started to decline rapidly. I have a lot of problems with motion sickness (even watching movies) and don't like the thought of having my eyes dilated, so I haven't had my eyes checked for many years. I need to go, I need glasses. I have typical older person eyesight now, can't read small text and can't see things far away.
> 
> What do they prescribe for such a thing? I assume bifocals. Can you ride in bifocals? Can I get a second pair of glasses for riding that just help seeing further ahead? I love very technical mountain biking and have been slowed down recently by how bad my eyesight is.
> ...


Still no eye correction what so ever but then I do eye exercises regularly....I do notice the gradual stiffing of the lens and therefore the loss of either distance of near sight....

But that just prods me to do more exercises...


----------



## Johnny_T (May 29, 2004)

jeffscott said:


> Still no eye correction what so ever but then I do eye exercises regularly....I do notice the gradual stiffing of the lens and therefore the loss of either distance of near sight....
> 
> But that just prods me to do more exercises...


This is interesting to me. I used to ride A LOT (5000 miles + per year, mostly on the mountain bike) and always thought my good eyesight was do to riding, the focusing down the trail, then up close, down the trail, at that rock coming up etc... I noticed in the winter or when I wasn't riding much my eyes would get tired and I would get headaches. My riding has tailed off the last 5 years or so and I have gotten older and my eyes have suffered. I went online looking for an eye exercise programs and didn't have much luck. I found info about the "See Clearly Method" being sued and being a scam. I am going to a professional and I am sure they will want me to have correction lenses but I am curious what exercise programs you use and what is out there.


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

I figure when I don't see the stuff that would scare me, I ride better. 90% of my falls are from hesitation, if I can't see it, I don't hesitate.

Seriously though, If I could I would wear contacts. I was real interested in the multifocal contacts but could not get them to work. Among the regular old age stuff, I also have astigmatism. Contacts have just never stayed out on my eyes. Blink and my vision is horked up. I have used progressive glasses and they are OK. I find the do work naturally for me, looking strait out, distance vision is good. As I look down, they start pulling things in. When driving, I tend to minor issues because the transition isn't quite right going from looking outside and looking at the dash, though while flying it is OK. Years ago I rode with inserts in my riding glasses but haven't recently. Back to, don't see the scary stuff, don't get scared.......


----------



## bentconvert (Dec 2, 2006)

If you don't want your eyes dilated see if you can find an eye doc with a retinal imaging machine. It costs around $35. extra but avoids dilation and allows a more thorough exam.Here is a little about the technology.
Optometrist - Optical Technology In Colorado Springs, CO

I am over 60 and my eyesight has dropped off over the last few years and I found it is due to cataracts. Since you are posting in 50+ I recommend getting checked for such things. Good luck.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Johnny_T said:


> This is interesting to me. I used to ride A LOT (5000 miles + per year, mostly on the mountain bike) and always thought my good eyesight was do to riding, the focusing down the trail, then up close, down the trail, at that rock coming up etc... I noticed in the winter or when I wasn't riding much my eyes would get tired and I would get headaches. My riding has tailed off the last 5 years or so and I have gotten older and my eyes have suffered. I went online looking for an eye exercise programs and didn't have much luck. I found info about the "See Clearly Method" being sued and being a scam. I am going to a professional and I am sure they will want me to have correction lenses but I am curious what exercise programs you use and what is out there.


I focus far away on something as small as I can see

Then I focus on something Claude and as small as I can see

You can do it driving or riding focus on a sign far away and keep looking at it has it get. Loser continually focus on smaller and smaller things as it approaches

Basically relax and tighten your eye lenses


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Johnny_T said:


> This is interesting to me. I used to ride A LOT (5000 miles + per year, mostly on the mountain bike) and always thought my good eyesight was do to riding, the focusing down the trail, then up close, down the trail, at that rock coming up etc... I noticed in the winter or when I wasn't riding much my eyes would get tired and I would get headaches. My riding has tailed off the last 5 years or so and I have gotten older and my eyes have suffered. I went online looking for an eye exercise programs and didn't have much luck. I found info about the "See Clearly Method" being sued and being a scam. I am going to a professional and I am sure they will want me to have correction lenses but I am curious what exercise programs you use and what is out there.


Focus on the smallest thing you can see up close and then far away

You can also focus on a sign and continually refocus on smaller and smaller things as it approaches


----------



## GeoDon (Jul 10, 2017)

No love for contacts here........

I thought there would be at least a few.

I will admit getting used to contacts takes awhile.

I have found that I have to put them in my eyes wet and the right spot, sometimes they do not fit correctly and have to reinstall them. Sometimes I get dry eye during the day or riding and they will get a little abrasive. Taking them out and cleaning them is VERY important as I was not doing a good enough job in the beginning.

And, it did take a few weeks for my eyes to adjust to the contacts. You really have to give it time, especially these multi focal contacts.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I have been wearing progressives since in my mid forties, I am 60 now. I Ride bikes, motorcycles, play golf, tennis all with no problems.. But I have to say that I did have one pair a few years ago where they did not get the transition line in the right place and I never could adjust, took them back several times, and finally got my money back and switched optometrists. New doctor figured out the problem right away, no problems since.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

GeoDon said:


> No love for contacts here........
> 
> I thought there would be at least a few.
> 
> ...


I gave up on the multi-focal contacts because of my understanding they don't have correction or good correction for astigmatism. Distance correction and carrying reading glasses or a credit card size magnifier work.

Yes, there can be problems. They can get sticky if you're in a lot of dust. Still, they let me use good sunglasses and are good for snorkeling.

One trick is I carry a little bottle of eye drops for contact wearers. Another is switch to ski goggles for winter riding.

I didn't have these things until age 54. It was crazy and complicated by no close vision but what was 10-15 minutes to get them in became a one shot deal after doing it 12-20 times.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Lone Rager said:


> FWIW: Dilation is just about always optional. It assists the examiner in viewing the retina and checking the lens for cataracts, so it's a good idea to have it done, though most all problems can be diagnosed without it. I don't know about nowadays, but it used to be that in some states optometrist were not permitted to do dilation, only ophthalmologists. I just got examined with dilation yesterday and the effects wore off after about 4 hrs.


FYI: Optometrists can do everything ophthalmologists can do except surgery.... including dilating and prescribing eye medications (topical and oral) to treat things like glaucoma, iritis, conjunctivitis, corneal ulcers etc and to remove superficial foreign bodies in all states now. They can even do some laser procedures (YAG or LASIK) and injectable anesthetics for growth removals in a few states.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

A tip from a friend of mine for dry contacts. Pluck a nose hair, you'll tear up, and wallah. It really does work.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

bentconvert said:


> If you don't want your eyes dilated see if you can find an eye doc with a retinal imaging machine. It costs around $35. extra but avoids dilation and allows a more thorough exam.Here is a little about the technology.
> Optometrist - Optical Technology In Colorado Springs, CO
> 
> I am over 60 and my eyesight has dropped off over the last few years and I found it is due to cataracts. Since you are posting in 50+ I recommend getting checked for such things. Good luck.


Yep, the Optomap retinal imaging system is great. It gives us an almost 200 degree field image of the retina. Absolutely the best way to examine the inside of your eye without dilating. Be aware that you may still need to be dilated even with the Optomap, but it's much less likely.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

I ride with progressive no line bifocals without issue. My eyes are bad enough that I cant have my prescription fitted to something like wrap around OakleysI've found several safety glass frames that look good and provide excellent eye protection that can take my script.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

MtbRN said:


> You only get 2 and there are no replacements.QUOTE]
> 
> He'll soon have four. ; )


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

For what it's worth, I wear progressive glasses during the day, when I ride on the road, and easy trails. But for anything beyond that, I definitely prefer progressive contacts. They're great. I used them for seven years doing hapkido as well. They're great. Yes, there's a bit of a getting used to them, but I think they're great! Of course, I think I should wear riding glasses. I'd hate to get a stick in the eye....


----------

